# Do you actually pay attention to PAX rating??



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Rides are so scarce that I just take whatever I get; I've never even thought to really look at it when I get a ping.

I do typically check it out once I'm on route though, but just out of curiosity really. I once saw I was picking up a 2 star person but they ended up being very nice and cordial; I figure they maybe just had a bad drunk incident or something


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I did not at first but I do now.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I pay most attention when its late night. Its easy for a rider to be new to the system and be a dick while hammered, but be completely civil for a day ride. I typically wouldn't pick up anyone under a 4.5 on late nights unless I am in an area where I have to deadhead back.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sometimes it's thier drunken buddies that get them the low ratings.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't at first, but now I do as well, but I'm learning that it's not as telling as I once thought. I assumed that anything less than 5 stars meant I shouldn't expect a tip. Had a fare last weekend, educated the couple on how Uber really works as well as some good places to go downtown and ended up with a $20 tip on $6 fare. Drivers ratings can be deceiving so it only stands to reason that so can pax ratings. Lack of a tip doesn't always equate to a cheap pax; sometimes it's a reflection of the services they received or their own ignorance. 

In another cosmic twist, saw them the next night while out for my husband's birthday dinner at the very restaurant I recommended to them. They were at the table directly across from us.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey I just got my first dick pak college kid.......****ing asshole almost kick him out of my car....He had a 4.6 I did't look at the waybill first but I will now and then cancel (other) low rated Pak...and his rating now is 4.4 LOL


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

How many other cities are not given the opportunity to see the PAX's rating? I started ubering on 
Jan 3rd and I have NEVER been able to see the PAX rating. At first, I thought it was a glitch in the system, since I see everyone here talking about checking out the PAX rating....so I emailed support and asked why my rider's ratings were always showing up as* NA*.* The CSR replied saying that Chicago area drivers are not allowed to see PAX's ratings! 
This is part of the reply I got from the Uber CSR:

*"In order to protect both rider and driver privacy, partners cannot view a specific rider's trip ratings. Riders will also never be able to view your rating of them, and cancelled trips will never count toward your rating.

We do not have our scores available to our drivers because a low rating could result in refusal of picking up a client. Any clients that break any rules, are immediately booted."
*
So, why is Chicago being singled out since it seems everyone else can see their PAX's ratings?


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> We do not have our scores available to our drivers because a low rating could result in refusal of picking up a client. Any clients that break any rules, are immediately booted.


I thought the rating system WAS so that drivers could refuse to pick up a client.. I don't really understand the point of it then? Does uber actually ban riders that remain under a certain number?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

4.4 ***** on business trip, loud and confrontational
She was late to some shitty building that she refused to go in when she got there.
She was playing waze on her phone which was giving stupid commands and i ignored.
We mutually agreed to rate each other a 1.

Average day in a hood


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I did not at first but after the rate cuts I do. If its busy 4.7 is the lowest ill accept but if its slow then 4.6.

From the ratings you cant tell whether they tip or not but have an idea how they are going to be. This is why all drivers should get rid of giving all riders 5 stars. Rate them accordingly.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

You're misinterpreting that response to you.

That response is telling you that you are not able to see a rider's POST-RIDE rating of you as a driver, nor can they see YOUR post-ride rating of them. You should still be able to see the rider's rating given to them by other drivers when you get the ping. It displays under the zoom-in of their location during the ping.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

CardinalFanSPI said:


> You're misinterpreting that response to you.
> 
> That response is telling you that you are not able to see a rider's POST-RIDE rating of you as a driver, nor can they see YOUR post-ride rating of them. You should still be able to see the rider's rating given to them by other drivers when you get the ping. It displays under the zoom-in of their location during the ping.


No. I am NOT misinterpreting the response! I know. Because the PAX's rating NEVER shows up on the PING!!!! It is always "NA*"!  Chicagoland Drivers....back me up on this please! (And if any of you ARE able to see the PAX's ratings....let me know that too....because then there is something definitely wrong here!)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I"ve never seen the pax rating on a ping.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> How many other cities are not given the opportunity to see the PAX's rating? I started ubering on
> Jan 3rd and I have NEVER been able to see the PAX rating. At first, I thought it was a glitch in the system, since I see everyone here talking about checking out the PAX rating....so I emailed support and asked why my rider's ratings were always showing up as* NA*.* The CSR replied saying that Chicago area drivers are not allowed to see PAX's ratings!
> This is part of the reply I got from the Uber CSR:
> 
> ...


This will eventually be rolled out to the rest of the cities.

Uber will say that they saw in Chicago that it led to increased trips.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't pay much attention to them. They can give me advance warning but I treat everyone fresh. Fact is there are drivers who 1 start for the most ridiculous reasons as do Pax. I use it as a guide but don't let it interfere with a trip. Why limit yourself.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Why limit yourself.


Because we drive for profit, not charity.

I low rate passengers that aren't profitable. For example, the passenger who lives in the suburbs where I had to drive 12 miles to, only to take him to the grocery store around the corner for a $4 fare. I not only lost money on the request, I lost all that time too. Low rating the rider warns the other drivers, as well as me when that request comes to me again.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because we drive for profit, not charity.
> 
> I low rate passengers that aren't profitable. For example, the passenger who lives in the suburbs where I had to drive 12 miles to, only to take him to the grocery store around the corner for a $4 fare. I not only lost money on the request, I lost all that time too. Low rating the rider warns the other drivers, as well as me when that request comes to me again.


Don't you read any of my posts. Last 3 times I put my full calculations up I showed profit. And when I took a lot of the low fare pax I made more per mile. Hell don't take my word for it, many others have noticed the same thing.

Again you seem to make pretty blanket statements on profitability but I think it may be a local matter. Because I am just not seeing the same results you are.

Then again you are milking the guarantees so your strategy is not to work for the money.

Fact is the customer didn't do anything to warrant that rating...you just are pissed off it happens to you. He didn't order you specifically to screw you.

Sorry I wouldn't want that kind of warning from another driver. Could risk loosing out on a long ride to the airport. Or a ride that puts me closer to home at the end of a night.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Don't you read any of my posts. Last 3 times I put my full calculations up I showed profit. And when I took a lot of the low fare pax I made more per mile. Hell don't take my word for it, many others have noticed the same thing.
> 
> Again you seem to make pretty blanket statements on profitability but I think it may be a local matter. Because I am just not seeing the same results you are.
> 
> ...


You showed profit OVERALL. That doesn't mean every trip you did was profitable.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Not really. Ratings are a joke.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You showed profit OVERALL. That doesn't mean every trip you did was profitable.


So what are you showing as Profit overall? Are you more Profitable than me? You don't know the destination till you get there so how are you able to pick and chose to only take profitable runs?

Sounds like you may be shooting yourself in the foot by picking and choosing. Last I checked in the end it's who makes the most wins? Regardless if you take a few hits to make the overall profitable.

Sounds like Taxi mentality to me. I won't take you because the ride is too short. And you wonder why Uber is here.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So what are you showing as Profit overall?


By gaming the guarantee I've been getting $51.27 in pay per hour from Uber for the hours I drove, which results in $43.76 in profit per hour after all my costs, which includes car depreciation. Granted, to accomplish that I spend twice as many hours online at home doing ZERO driving as I do hours online actually driving, so if you consider ALL hours online as work, then divide those numbers by 3. But I only consider the work to be the hours I drove, as being at home isn't work to me. So yes, I find gaming the guarantee to be very profitable.



> Are you more Profitable than me?


Pretty sure I am. You come across as someone who will bend over backwards to do what is best for Uber.... and that is NOT what is most profitable to the driver.



> You don't know the destination till you get there so how are you able to pick and chose to only take profitable runs?


By choosing when and when not to gamble. A 10+ minute ping is a HUGE gamble. Yes, every now and then it pays off with an airport run or other long trip. But driving 8 miles for a $4 fare, which only gives me $2.40 is NOT profitable. Not only does the $2.40 FAIL to cover the costs of the 8 miles I drove, the time I spent doing it is GONE! It's a complete wast of time. And if it's 10, 12, or even 15 miles (which some of the pings Uber sends now are), you're spending more on the mileage then you get on the fare.

So to answer your question, I don't chose whether or not to take them based on a destination that I don't know. I chose based on the rider's rating. 4.9 is less of a gamble than a 4.5 rider. 4.9 guy may be a tipper. Or maybe he's always going to the airport. Yes, it's still a gamble, but a LESS risky gamble. Reducing risks increases profit.



> Sounds like you may be shooting yourself in the foot by picking and choosing. Last I checked in the end it's who makes the most wins? Regardless if you take a few hits to make the overall profitable.


Picking and choosing increases the ratio of wins to hits. So the driver who does this in the end makes the most wins.



> Sounds like Taxi mentality to me. I won't take you because the ride is too short. And you wonder why Uber is here.


Uber is a taxi service. Stop kidding yourself that it's not.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> By gaming the guarantee I've been getting $51.27 in pay per hour from Uber for the hours I drove, which results in $43.76 in profit per hour after all my costs, which includes car depreciation. Granted, to accomplish that I spend twice as many hours online at home doing ZERO driving as I do hours online actually driving, so if you consider ALL hours online as work, then divide those numbers by 3. But I only consider the work to be the hours I drove, as being at home isn't work to me. So yes, I find gaming the guarantee to be very profitable.
> 
> Pretty sure I am. You come across as someone who will bend over backwards to do what is best for Uber.... and that is NOT what is most profitable to the driver.
> 
> ...


So again you are not telling the entire picture. You say you make what you make but you sit at home milking the Guarantee. So what if you get a call? Are you going to take it...or just leave the person hanging till they cancel. Online time is time you are on the clock for Uber. I can say siting in my car for an hour working on my laptop is not counted...if that was the case I would be making more. Anyone would. Add you online hours together and you are still making less. And when the Guarantees go away you will too. Even though you can still turn a profit. You will just need to work for it.

And you can go on about how Uber is a Taxi service. But the customers are only coming to the service because they were fed up with Taxi services a long time ago. Rates were not the big issue as you may believe. So when they get the same treatment in the end...why would they even wait for an Uber in the city when a Taxi drives by every 10 seconds. (At least around here).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So again you are not telling the entire picture. You say you make what you make but you sit at home milking the Guarantee. So what if you get a call? Are you going to take it...or just leave the person hanging till they cancel.


As I've said to you in other threads, I don't make "fake accepts". If I have some non-accepts to spare (Uber's minimum acceptance rate for the guarantee is 90%) then I'll just let it go. But when I can't spare any, I accept it. When I'm online at home I am dressed and ready to go. One night I had none left to spare, and had to accept one. A minute later as I'm headed to get him he canceled. Three minutes later he pinged again. I again accepted. A minute later he canceled again. He did this two more times. After the fourth one I texted him and said "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! You?"... and I never heard from him again. That was the closest I came to ever having to pick up someone from my home.



> Online time is time you are on the clock for Uber. I can say siting in my car for an hour working on my laptop is not counted...if that was the case I would be making more. Anyone would.


Anyone could. But ask anyone here whether they'd rather be online sitting in their car miles away from home, or online sitting in their leather chair at home watching sports, and we both know what their answer will be. So nice try in your attempt to make what I do sound like work, but we both know it's not.



> Add you online hours together and you are still making less.


Okay. Whatever makes you feel better about how little you are profiting from Uber compared to me, hold on to that.



> And when the Guarantees go away you will too.


Yes. Yes I will. I'm not dumb enough to be exploited by Uber for these ridiculously low rates. There is a fraction of society who has no other choice though, so Uber will continue on by exploiting them.



> Even though you can still turn a profit. You will just need to work for it.


My W2 from my salaried job states my gross pay for 2014 was $168,935.22. Do you honestly think I give a shit that I can produce $0.22 in profit per mile (billed and empty) at Uber's current non-surge UberX rate in my area driving my 2013 Acura TL? Gaming the guarantee I was making $2.65 in profit per mile (billed and empty). Driving for the little amount of profit the non-surge UberX rates produce is a HUGE ****ING JOKE!!!! I'm glad you enjoy it though.



> And you can go on about how Uber is a Taxi service. But the customers are only coming to the service because they were fed up with Taxi services a long time ago. Rates were not the big issue as you may believe. So when they get the same treatment in the end...why would they even wait for an Uber in the city when a Taxi drives by every 10 seconds. (At least around here).


Taxi customer prefer Uber when the quality is better than a taxi. Uber is destroying it's quality with these new rates. I'd happily drive people around in my 2013 Acura TL for $2.00 per mile. And they will happily pay it given not only is my car better than the make/model of taxis, $2.00 is cheaper per mile than taxis here. But Uber is insane to think I will sell my quality for what net's me only $0.22 per mile after my costs. The quality of Uber rides is dropping as the rates drop. Uber will not be better than a taxi if these low rates continue, and the Uber CEO is committed to driving them even lower. He wants them lower than the cost of owning a car.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> As I've said to you in other threads, I don't make "fake accepts". If I have some non-accepts to spare (Uber's minimum acceptance rate for the guarantee is 90%) then I'll just let it go. But when I can't spare any, I accept it. When I'm online at home I am dressed and ready to go. One night I had none left to spare, and had to accept one. A minute later as I'm headed to get him he canceled. Three minutes later he pinged again. I again accepted. A minute later he canceled again. He did this two more times. After the fourth one I texted him and said "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! You?"... and I never heard from him again. That was the closest I came to ever having to pick up someone from my home.
> 
> Anyone could. But ask anyone here whether they'd rather be online sitting in their car miles away from home, or online sitting in their leather chair at home watching sports, and we both know what their answer will be. So nice try in your attempt to make what I do sound like work, but we both know it's not.
> 
> ...


As always good well thought out talking point. Regardless how it's made I do applaud you for it. The fact that you do it without screwing others shows you do have good ethics. And while I may look at the numbers a bit different than you may. (I always count my hours online as working since it keeps me from doing other things I want to do. Also I could be a bit bitter as there is no where for me to hide  )

And I still stick by that Uber is profitable. It's just not sustainable or a way to make a living. (Risk vs. Reward)

And as far as me enjoying the driving, I actually am enjoying it. For me right now it's data collection. I talk to riders find out what they like what they don't like in regards to Uber. Also what made them choose Uber over Taxi. Been running statistics on responses for the last 3 months and hope to have something for Council in April. Also the fact is I bought a car to do this. No way I'm putting miles on my other car for this gig. when I'm done the car will be sold off this Summer and so far there is about 10,000KM I have put on the car. I counted that I would put on about 20K by the time I was done. And the car purchased was under the miles that you would typically see.

And to be honest most of what I collect will be shared with the taxi industry as well. I do want them to succeed but they need to pull up their sox. If they get the data they can work on improving services.

Uber does exploit their drivers. I wouldn't have seen that not doing it for myself. But to say there is no profit in it around here is BS. I know as a part timer I have made good money. I just pick the times where there is going to be the most success and not work a lot of hours. But a full timer does not have that luxury.

I get you gaming the guarantee...but for someone who this is their primary income I think they are selling themselves short. The numbers prove it.

And being selective on ratings for someone doing that they are just burning away income that can be in their pocket.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, I check them out all the time "each pax", noticed lately that many pax have 4.1-4.6 rating, some at 3.1 some at 3.5 and a few new pax with the golden 5 star rating.
I don't care, I pick them all up, and from what I have noticed the ratings have no bearing on the quality of the pax, most low rated pax are real nice people, and they always give me a top rating, the reason of course is, I know what I am doing "that's means knowing the roads, and driving in a safe manner, getting the pax from point A to point B as smooth as possible" , not your typical fly by night Taxi driver, and always pleasant with the pax , you need to know how to interact with your pax, don't talk nonsense, talk to them like you would with someone you have known for a long time, don't be robotic in your interaction, make them feel at home, after 3,000 trips my rating is at 4.8. When they get in your car say hi how was your day, say their name that is on your phone, and if it had a weird pronunciation, ask them if you said it correctly, ask them how their day is going, if they are from this part of town or just visiting, ask them where they are from, and if they are visiting, how has their experience been "not with uber, the pax will fill you in on that without your asking" , many pax love striking up a conversion "it is human nature", when they leave your car wish them a nice day or evening. These are just a few things you can do to make it a pleasant experience for you and your pax, people don't care about water and candy, human interaction is the way to go, if you have a dry sense of humor it also helps "no dirty jokes", pax love it when I mess with them, you also need to know which those pax are, some pax just like it to be quiet, which is perfectly fine.
Today I checked my account and I am at 5 stars, weird, looks like uber has paid attention to my account and the idiots who decide to give low ratings for no reason.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I did not at first but after the rate cuts I do. If its busy 4.7 is the lowest ill accept but if its slow then 4.6.
> 
> From the ratings you cant tell whether they tip or not but have an idea how they are going to be. This is why all drivers should get rid of giving all riders 5 stars. Rate them accordingly.


i agree, i was always giving 5* being polite and i was getting ****ed by dicks in suits and s cary vj in skirts or suits


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, hell yes. I didn't at first, but I learned quickly. Now I don't accept if it is below 4.8.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I don't pay much attention to them. They can give me advance warning but I treat everyone fresh. Fact is there are drivers who 1 start for the most ridiculous reasons as do Pax. I use it as a guide but don't let it interfere with a trip. Why limit yourself.


I limit myself because I am risk-averse. I don't have a detailed analysis to support my intuition, but my my intuition tells me that a lower rated pax is more likely to give me a lower rating.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm thinking that out of curiosity, I will still proceed to a low rated pax just to observe what my fate could have been. Never unlock the doors, and of course, never begin the trip. Still crack the window and ask the pax why his rating is so low. Just a fantasy. I'm sure better judgment will keep me from actually doing that. It really would be nice to actually tell a pax why he's not getting a ride.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Oh, hell yes. I didn't at first, but I learned quickly. Now I don't accept if it is below 4.8.


So you like throwing away lots of fares, I am sure the next driver receiving the dispatch is thanking you.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you like throwing away lots of fares, I am sure the next driver receiving the dispatch is thanking you.


That's fine. Let them have them (and deal with them). We do not have a shortage of riders in Atlanta.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> That's fine. Let them have them (and deal with them). We do not have a shortage of riders in Atlanta.


Don't judge a rider by their rating, it's a bad business practice.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, I check them out all the time "each pax", noticed lately that many pax have 4.1-4.6 rating, some at 3.1 some at 3.5 and a few new pax with the golden 5 star rating.
I don't care, I pick them all up, and from what I have noticed the ratings have no bearing on the quality of the pax, most low rated pax are real nice people, and they always give me a top rating, the reason of course is, I know what I am doing "that's means knowing the roads, and driving in a safe manner, getting the pax from point A to point B as smooth as possible" , not your typical fly by night Taxi driver, and always pleasant with the pax , you need to know how to interact with your pax, don't talk nonsense, talk to them like you would with someone you have known for a long time, don't be robotic in your interaction, make them feel at home, after 3,000 trips my rating is at 4.8. When they get in your car say hi how was your day, say their name that is on your phone, and if it had a weird pronunciation, ask them if you said it correctly, ask them how their day is going, if they are from this part of town or just visiting, ask them where they are from, and if they are visiting, how has their experience been "not with uber, the pax will fill you in on that without your asking" , many pax love striking up a conversion "it is human nature", when they leave your car wish them a nice day or evening. These are just a few things you can do to make it a pleasant experience for you and your pax, people don't care about water and candy, human interaction is the way to go, if you have a dry sense of humor it also helps "no dirty jokes", pax love it when I mess with them, you also need to know which those pax are, some pax just like it to be quiet, which is perfectly fine.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Don't judge a rider by their rating, it's a bad business practice.


You must be joking.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> You must be joking.


The joke is on you, and no I am NOT joking. If I tell you how many 4.1 pax I have picked up I would lose count "and boat loads of revenue", I don't have time to pick and choose pax, the more trips I do in a given hour means the more I make and the sooner I can go home, I am not out there playing games. I might do 2 cancellations a day, and I say "might", only because they are just too far, not do to their rating. This is not a game for me, also what you are doing is not helping your cause, maybe this is not the right work for you, if every business turned away dusche customers they would be going out of business. If you are worried that these customers will give you a bad rating, than its not the customer you should be concerned with but your performance and quality of service. Yesterday I picked up a 4.3 pax "real nice guy" and a nice $170 trip from Grand Central Station to Farmingdale NY, then on the way back picked up another pax and drove them to Queens for another $30=$200 in one hours work. Like I said, if you like to throw away money, it's OK by the next driver that will do the fare.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The pax rating is a factor to be considered, but it shouldn't be the only factor. For example:

4.9 pax 5 minutes away: yes pick them up
4.9 pax 15 minutes away: yes pick them up
4.1 pax 5 minutes away: yes pick them up
4.1 pax 15 minutes away: hell f'ing no!!!!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The pax rating is a factor to be considered, but it shouldn't be the only factor. For example:
> 
> 4.9 pax 5 minutes away: yes pick them up
> 4.9 pax 15 minutes away: yes pick them up
> ...


Anyone 15 minutes away, and they can find another car, I don't care what their rating is, I am not in the ratings business, but in the fare business.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Anyone 15 minutes away, and they can find another car, I don't care what their rating is, I am not in the ratings business, but in the fare business.


So I could just as easily say to you "Don't judge a rider by their distance away from you, it's a bad business practice."

The truth is, it's not that black and white business wise. Every driver has their own levels of patience for the different pain the ass aspects of the job. And when the different aspects overlap in a venn diagram, what is good business practice and what is bad business practice becomes very grey.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> So I could just as easily say to you "Don't judge a rider by their distance away from you, it's a bad business practice."
> 
> The truth is, it's not that black and white business wise. Every driver has their own levels of patience for the different pain the ass aspects of the job. And when the different aspects overlap in a venn diagram, what is good business practice and what is bad business practice becomes very grey.


Not picking someone up because they are 15 minutes and miles away, is not the same as not picking someone up that is 2 minutes away and they have low rating, your statement makes no sense. I make business sense. Throwing away fares do to customers rating is bad business, not picking someone up that is miles away and 15 plus minutes from you is smart business, reason is there might be 2 of those in a week, but a shit load more pax with a low rating, I take the low rated pax, since they outnumbered the once in a blue long distance pax pickups.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Not picking someone up because they are 15 minutes and miles away, is not the same as not picking someone up that is 2 minutes away and they have low rating, your statement makes no sense. I make business sense.


Thanks for completely ignoring the point. Have a good day!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Thanks for completely ignoring the point. Have a good day!


You are the same one here constantly complaining, stop the whining and go and actually do some work. I make business sense, you on the other hand, we'll let's leave it at that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Fact is the customer didn't do anything to warrant that rating...you just are pissed off it happens to you. He didn't order you specifically to screw you.
> .


Yes they did! Passenger should have walked, taken a Cab, taken a bus or tipped the Uber driver very well


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You are the same one here constantly complaining, stop the whining and go and actually do some work. I make business sense, you on the other hand, we'll let's leave it at that.


I don't work for Uber's new rates. They don't make business sense. My regular job paid me over $168,000 in 2014, so I'm not Uber's target driver. They want drivers so desperate they can be exploited.

I do what I do here because I refuse to just watch a company exploit 160,000 Americans... and growing.


----------



## Kid Uber (Nov 10, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> No. I am NOT misinterpreting the response! I know. Because the PAX's rating NEVER shows up on the PING!!!! It is always "NA*"!  Chicagoland Drivers....back me up on this please! (And if any of you ARE able to see the PAX's ratings....let me know that
> 
> too....because then there is something definitely wrong here!)


LEAF I feel your pain! I am a Chicago driver and experienced the same thing till I GAVE THEM THE PHONE back. Its true, you can't see ratings in chicago on UBERS phone. When I started using my own, I never had a problem and helped me avoid some 2's in chicago. Hope that helps!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yes they did! Passenger should have walked, taken a Cab, taken a bus or tipped the Uber driver very well


Passenger should have walked? You know how ridiculous that statement is. Like Uber should only be used by riders when its good for a driver. You believe that?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't work for Uber's new rates. They don't make business sense. My regular job paid me over $168,000 in 2014, so I'm not Uber's target driver. They want drivers so desperate they can be exploited.
> 
> I do what I do here because I refuse to just watch a company exploit 160,000 Americans... and growing.


Seriously if your going to claim the high road being here to prevent exploitation isn't shit. Go have a visit with your city council or sign up to be a lobbyist. Its not that hard. Sharing ideas wont stop Uber. Being a true activist is doing... not talking.

If you want a page out of my playbook let me know.

P.s. Stop throwing your real job earnings up. Doesn't serve any purpose than an I'm better than you attitude. Take the high road as most here wont see that kind of money. What you make has no relationship to what you are worth.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Passenger should have walked? You know how ridiculous that statement is. Like Uber should only be used by riders when its good for a driver. You believe that?


Personally if I requested a car service that provided me with the information that the driver would be driving 15 mins for a $5 fare. Id either walk or tip the driver well.

But that's just me


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Seriously if your going to claim the high road being here to prevent exploitation isn't shit. Go have a visit with your city council or sign up to be a lobbyist. Its not that hard. Sharing ideas wont stop Uber. Being a true activist is doing... not talking.
> 
> If you want a page out of my playbook let me know.
> 
> P.s. Stop throwing your real job earnings up. Doesn't serve any purpose than an I'm better than you attitude. Take the high road as most here wont see that kind of money. What you make has no relationship to what you are worth.


Don't assume what I am or am not doing outside of what you see here. You aren't privy to that info, so don't attack me on that front.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Don't assume what I am or am not doing outside of what you see here. You aren't privy to that info, so don't attack me on that front.


We can only judge on what see here. Not what we don't. So if you are being unfairly judged that's because its all we have to go on.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> We can only judge on what see here. Not what we don't. So if you are being unfairly judged that's because its all we have to go on.


You judged me on what you don't see. Re-read what you posted. It's blatantly clear.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You are right. So take that for what it is. You like to talk the talk. But if your going to whip it out and start swinging be sure you know what you are swinging at. Because people on here for the most part aren't going to decipher what you are doing. 

Sometimes I think you just like an argument. I mean the majority of your posts are against what most people say here. Or we could be just on 2 different pages. Still not sure yet. I will let others decide.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You are right. So take that for what it is. You like to talk the talk. But if your going to whip it out and start swinging be sure you know what you are swinging at. Because people on here for the most part aren't going to decipher what you are doing.
> 
> Sometimes I think you just like an argument. I mean the majority of your posts are against what most people say here. Or we could be just on 2 different pages. Still not sure yet. I will let others decide.


I have you tabbed as a pro-Uber poster. Sometimes you say somethings critical of them, but for the most part you're on their side, which makes you one of the last people I would inform of what I'm doing to fight Uber's exploitation of 160,000 Americans.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I have you tabbed as a pro-Uber poster. Sometimes you say somethings critical of them, but for the most part you're on their side, which makes you one of the last people I would inform of what I'm doing to fight Uber's exploitation of 160,000 Americans.


As I have stated before I'm pro consumer not pro Uber. But hey could care less what you do. I have my plans laid out for my market. Good luck with your fight. Based on what I see you are making a great impact. And your attitude will go far with council. You will just be labeled another Taxi supporter and the world will move on without you.


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

Saw a 1 last night for select. Passssss


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> As I have stated before I'm pro consumer not pro Uber. But hey could care less what you do. I have my plans laid out for my market. Good luck with your fight. Based on what I see you are making a great impact. And your attitude will go far with council. You will just be labeled another Taxi supporter and the world will move on without you.


Perhaps. But every July 4th here in the USA we celebrate the actions of a few small men who decided to reject an evil empire. It's the American thing to do to stand up and fight for the poor and exploited. I get that you won't understand that being canadian and all.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Perhaps. But every July 4th here in the USA we celebrate the actions of a few small men who decided to reject an evil empire. It's the American thing to do to stand up and fight for the poor and exploited. I get that you won't understand that being canadian and all.


Don't try and raise yourself to your founding fathers. And Ya we may not follow the same doctrine as our US cousins, but we don't have our population dying in the streets because they can't afford health care. So please be honest you are doing little to help thousands.

If that was the case you would be much more humble. From what I can tell you are a self promoting IT jockey waiting for your next contract to be renewed. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I don't pay much attention to them. They can give me advance warning but I treat everyone fresh. Fact is there are drivers who 1 start for the most ridiculous reasons as do Pax. I use it as a guide but don't let it interfere with a trip. Why limit yourself.


yea, I've had some less than 4.6 pax turn into nice trips. One of them had a wheelchair but it was a 50 mile trip!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Don't try and raise yourself to your founding fathers. And Ya we may not follow the same doctrine as our US cousins, but we don't have our population dying in the streets because they can't afford health care. So please be honest you are doing little to help thousands.
> 
> If that was the case you would be much more humble. From what I can tell you are a self promoting IT jockey waiting for your next contract to be renewed. Tell me I'm wrong.


We have our population dying in the streets because it's easier for companies like Uber to exploit the poor here than it is in Canada. The price of being a free country is greedy people are very attracted to freedom. So we suffer from a shitload of powerful assholes in Wall Street, Silicon Valley and unfortunately Washington DC. The people have to speak up to keep them from exploiting the country, while they ***** about their freedoms being violated.

As for me, I'm employed by one of the largest software companies in the world. Not on contract. In addition to my salary, I have awesome benefits. The company is awesome to work for, which as I've said before gives me the perspective of just how shitty Uber treats its workforce.


----------



## Torque350 (Feb 3, 2015)

I l


Monica rodriguez said:


> I did not at first but after the rate cuts I do. If its busy 4.7 is the lowest ill accept but if its slow then 4.6.
> 
> From the ratings you cant tell whether they tip or not but have an idea how they are going to be. This is why all drivers should get rid of giving all riders 5 stars. Rate them accordingly.


I like that strategy. I too moving forward will not go lower than 4.6, but I like the 4.7 busy vs slow. I made the mistake of picking up a 4.1 passenger was a nightmare. Prior to that I picked up a 4.5 she too was a nightmare and I said to myself I will not do that again. Then I picked up another 4.5 and again same problem. Then came the 4.1 and I completely had it at that point.

Now I won't do anything lower than 4.6 and additionally if I pick up a 4.6 and the passenger takes longer than five minutes and I've text and called , I cancel trip and move on.

And here's my tip as far as looking at the score before picking up. If you're in another screen and you get an alert except the call then in the partner uber app go into info and view the score. If the score is not to your liking cancel the trip within the same screen.

Anyone who is going to be a dick or straight up rude can call a traditional cab and they can hang with their peers.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Torque350 said:


> I l
> 
> I like that strategy. I too moving forward will not go lower than 4.6, but I like the 4.7 busy vs slow. I made the mistake of picking up a 4.1 passenger was a nightmare. Prior to that I picked up a 4.5 she too was a nightmare and I said to myself I will not do that again. Then I picked up another 4.5 and again same problem. Then came the 4.1 and I completely had it at that point.
> 
> ...


That's how I've been doing it lately, too.

Anybody who tips me gets a 5.
Nice, friendly pax who are on time get a 5.
Stinky pax lose a point or points depending on how bad it is.
Failure to enter a destination - lose a point.
Make me wait - lose a point or points.
Eat in my car and you lose points. Argue with me about it, and you can get out.
Leave trash in my car - you're rated a one or a two.
Rude or condescending gets you put out of my car and rated a one.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

I pick u everybody even 3.0 but the rating for pax r 70% rite trust me


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Holiday said:


> I pick u everybody even 3.0 but the rating for pax r 70% rite trust me


You're just asking for it.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> You're just asking for it.


Money talks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Holiday said:


> I pick u everybody even 3.0 but the rating for pax r 70% rite trust me


The only time I even bother looking at a pax rating is after midnight on Fri. or Sat. nite. And even then, with surge, it may not factor into my decision to take the fare. Just gives me a heads up to stay on game. Hell, the day you can't handle difficult pax is the day to hang it up driving. Even high rated pax are issue pax when they're trashed.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The only time I even bother looking at a pax rating is after midnight on Fri. or Sat. nite. And even then, with surge, it may not factor into my decision to take the fare. Just gives me a heads up to stay on game. Hell, the day you can't handle difficult pax is the day to hang it up driving. Even high rated pax are issue pax when they're trashed.


Good job bruh


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Holiday said:


> Good job bruh


I don't rate on tipping or not either. Or low fares or not. Every pax gets a 5. If they are bad enough to get less it's going to be only a 1.

With Lyft, if I don't want to drive any particular pax for my own particular reasons, it's a 3, worst case. This amounts to .2% of my pax. A VERY small number.

If drivers want pax and don't want to destroy their own user market, then 5's are appropriate and 1's by numerous drivers are sufficient for ride share companies to take notice of them and deal with it or alert the drivers better if they don't want to take them.

I also suspect that drivers who consistently rate pax 4 or lower for not tipping or whatever may eventually be targeted by the ride share companies for elimination for having bad attitudes.

If you hit accept on a ping, then you agree to do the deal regardless of tipping or fare, OR some difficulties with pax communications/behavior.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't rate on tipping or not either. Or low fares or not. Every pax gets a 5. If they are bad enough to get less it's going to be only a 1.
> 
> With Lyft, if I don't want to drive any particular pax for my own particular reasons, it's a 3, worst case. This amounts to .2% of my pax. A VERY small number.
> 
> ...


You still give them a 5 if they leave trash in your car?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

A candy wrapper or an empty water bottle ain't going to ruin my day. WFT


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> A candy wrapper or an empty water bottle ain't going to ruin my day. WFT


I was that way at first, but not now. Pax rate us down for the slightest little infraction, so **** em. Fair is fair.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I was that way at first, but not now. Pax rate us down for the slightest little infraction, so **** em. Fair is fair.


To each their own.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Well put..


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

until higher ratings = higher pay, I could care less. Im about to hit 350 rides and sit at 4.82 ir rarely moves anymore sometimes up or down .01 but basicly after hundreds of trips ratings matter less and less! don't worry about it, just be polite and friendly and everything will be fine!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Torque350 said:


> I l
> 
> I like that strategy. I too moving forward will not go lower than 4.6, but I like the 4.7 busy vs slow. I made the mistake of picking up a 4.1 passenger was a nightmare. Prior to that I picked up a 4.5 she too was a nightmare and I said to myself I will not do that again. Then I picked up another 4.5 and again same problem. Then came the 4.1 and I completely had it at that point.
> 
> ...


Yeah when I drove for Uber/Lyft Ive had bad experiences with low rated riders. I don't know if Ive mentioned this before but low rated riders tend to rate low.


----------

